# 3 BFPs, 200 mg progesterone, and period!!???



## GalvanBaby

LAdies, I am so mad, hurt, and confused right now. This was my first cycle using injectables.I used 100mg Clomid CDs4-8, 75iu Menopur CDs 7 & 9, Trigger CD 15, 200 mg progesterone from 2DPO.

I had what looked like an implantation dip on 8DPO. I then had 2 faint BFPs on internet strips at 10DPO and at 12DPO a faint BFP on a FRER. Well, on 12DPO (last night) AF started. It was red at first no cramps as normal no signs she was coming or anything. Early this morning I had brown blood, but now it is back to red. 

MY RE wants me to continue the progesterone until I get betas done on Monday and then stop it if it is negative.

What I don't understand is, I thought progesterone will stop your period. Plus, I thought it was used in case you get pregnant to hold the baby in there until the placenta starts working. Why didn't this work with me?? IS it possible that I had 3 faulty tests or 3 evaps? All 3 test lines were the same shade as the control just lighter. 

I am so confused right now and feel hopeless. I thought this would work, but I feel like I got pregnant and the progesterone didn't work. :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Anybody have any ideas on WTH is going on??


----------



## TooExcited

I can't really help you but didn't want to read and run...

Like you I thought the progesterone should prevent AF. There is a possibility that the blood you have seen is implantation bleeding. It's also possible that the progesterone could have irritated your cervix and that may be where the bleeding is coming from.

I agree with your doc. Keep taking the meds and don't give up hope until you get the bloods done. If you don't have cramping that's a really good sign so keep the faith and let us know how you get on.

Xx


----------



## BabyHopes1974

There are woman that bleed during pregnancy. I hope you will get a bfp on your blood test


----------



## MoBaby

since the bfps were faint could have been the trigger. It stays with some as long as 14days. The progesterone is just for support during luteal phase. It sometimes doesnt prevent AF from coming (although not common). You could have also had a chemical pregnancy. According to my RE, if progesterone is low from the start then its usually a sign of a bad pregnancy and the progesterone will only delay the miscarriage from happening. Sometimes the additional progesterone will help. You were on a good dose of progesterone so it sounds like you had enough supplementation. Was it vaginal or oral? Vaginal is absorbed where it needs to go better than oral. You could just have early pg bleeding also. Did you retest since the bleeding started? I hope everything goes okay tomorrow.


----------



## GalvanBaby

When I tested at 7DPO, it was negative so the trigger was gone. That is what has me so confused. I was taking the progesterone orally, but the box says it can be orally or vaginally so next cycle, I am doing vaginally. I haven't retested because I don't want to spend 20 USD for another FRER (what they cost in Mexico). I am going in the morning so I am praying and begging God this is just a bleed form early pregnancy instead of AF and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## TooExcited

Hey hun - any news today?:flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I forgot to update. My betas was 2. :cry: On to cycle 17.


----------



## TooExcited

So sorry to hear that hun. Keep your spirits up and onwards to cycle 17 :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I forgot to update this post. LOL I went ot my RE's yesterday and I misunderstood the nurse. My betas were 20. I am now waiting on my second one to see what it is. I am so praying this is not a CP, but I think it might be. My numbers are really low. I would have been 4 weeks 1 day when I did them Monday.


----------



## TooExcited

Oohhh there's still hope then hun. 4 weeks 1 day is really early to test and you may have implanted later so I'll keep my fingers crossed and you must keep us posted!


----------

